# nail gun gauge questions



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Answers :} PC is fine and Both :}:}:}:}
15 ANGLED for heavy trim, ( casing,crown,baseboard etc) 18 brad gun for smaller moldings, and a pin nailer if you want to go the whole deal. Oil compressor is quiter and longer lasting if you are going to run the heck out of its; that said I have a Thomas pancake oil less that I have used for the last 25 yrs in full time contracting use, rebilt in 4 yrs ago just cause I could :} BE Careful with compressor size, those with larger motors will have problems running on extension cords.Also oiled Hitachi ( HEAVY ) and 220V 40 gal for shop. All that and what do I use most? LOL my Thomas:laughing:


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks man.
just came across this: http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-NT65M...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1210470081&sr=8-1


looks awesome.

would that be a good buy?


for a compressor, is this overkill? http://www.amazon.com/Makita-MAC240...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1210455039&sr=8-1

just want to get something good quality that will last a long time, and that i can eventually use for other things.

also, if i buy that hitachi nailer, where do i get the nails?

thanks again.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Can't go wrong with Hitachi. I own a few Hitachi tools. Milwaukee makes a very good set of pneumatics also:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=05TB1QB5H3QQQPTFGAA7

A lot of guys swear by Senco guns too.

Whatever the stats are on the guns, you can get any nails that fit; eg 15ga angled = the same. Make sure you stay within the length restrictions of what the gun can handle. I just go to my local supplier and get what's on sale.

Very nice compressor and definitely not overkill.

Good luck and don't be wary about asking more questions. That's what you're here for!


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks mate.
so since the hitachi gun is "angled" that means i can only use "angled nails?"
something like this? http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-Angle...ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1210472561&sr=1-8


so, what do i need to get for hose for the compressor? does the hose come with all the hardware necessary to simply clip it into the compressor?
what kind of oil does it take?

is there a slightly cheaper, good quality oil-less compressor that you'd recommend, that some day could handle something bigger than a finish gun, perhaps?

finally, what do you recommend for a good sawzall? or should i get the panasonic hammer drill sawzall kit?

i was going to just get the hammerdrill first. but now it's starting to feel like i need all this stuff soon.

finishing up a job in the barn, but will likely remodel the other half as well, and am buying a house soon that will be a big project.

thanks for all the help, friend.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

If you'll be using the nailer in an unheated space in winter, might be safer to stick with an oil-less compressor. I got the PC pancake compressor combo with 16g (straight) and 18g nailers. The nailers are great IMO, and the compressor does just fine. It's lightweight, fairly rugged, and has enough pop to run a framing nailer at a DIYer's pace.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

so since the hitachi gun is "angled" that means i can only use "angled nails?"
something like this? http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-Angle...ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1210472561&sr=1-8
*Yes. The description is correct but the picture isn't. This is what angled nails look like:*
http://www.amazon.com/Bostitch-FN15...ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1210473139&sr=1-5

so, what do i need to get for hose for the compressor? 
*Get a good quality RUBBER hose. It is more fragile (easier to snag or tear) but is superior when using or rolling up when finished*

does the hose come with all the hardware necessary to simply clip it into the compressor?
*It doesn't specify in the ad. To be safe, you might consider a kit like this. Comes in handy when you have a large item to blow up (air mattress) or keep your vehicle tires inflated (makes for efficient gas mileage)*
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=15TJXZ7TW00YJ21T6MVF

what kind of oil does it take?
*As per manufacturers specs but something similar to this:*
http://www.amazon.com/Campbell-Haus...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1210473493&sr=1-1


is there a slightly cheaper, good quality oil-less compressor that you'd recommend, that some day could handle something bigger than a finish gun, perhaps?
*There are many. Look for something that's at least a 120-155PSI max and you want to get the highest CFM at 90 PSI as you can afford. You'll need close to 120 if you ever get a good framing nailer. The Makita has excellent stats. Porter Cable makes excellent compressors too. I own a Coleman and it works flawlessly.*

finally, what do you recommend for a good sawzall? or should i get the panasonic hammer drill sawzall kit?
*Milwaukee makes the best sawzall hands down. I would stay away from cordless. They are very convenient but lack power. A sawzall is is one tool you don't want to compromise on. Better to spend a few bucks here and stay corded.*


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

i like that makita oiled compressor, but i'm worried about it being damaged in shipment, which a lot of reviewers complain about.

would home depot sell something like the mac2400 at a comparable price?

is it a fragile machine? like if you bump the crankcase cover with a ladder or something, will it crack easily?

thanks for all your help man.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

NateHanson said:


> If you'll be using the nailer in an unheated space in winter, might be safer to stick with an oil-less compressor. I got the PC pancake compressor combo with 16g (straight) and 18g nailers. The nailers are great IMO, and the compressor does just fine. It's lightweight, fairly rugged, and has enough pop to run a framing nailer at a DIYer's pace.


Excellent:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004Z06F?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=nextag-tools-tier3-20&linkCode=asn

Very good:
http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1210474360&sr=1-1
but something like this MIGHT stay running or run often under heavy use. Comes with accessory kit. I HATE nylon hoses!


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

schmolze said:


> i like that makita oiled compressor, but i'm worried about it being damaged in shipment, which a lot of reviewers complain about.
> 
> would home depot sell something like the mac2400 at a comparable price?
> 
> ...


Not too fragile. I have occasionally tipped my oil-less over and damaged a few parts but that was MY fault. Compressors get pretty heavy so when they tip, there can be damage. I'm not easy with mine and I have never damaged anything that could be replaced cheaply.
Try this, print a few ads of compressors you like and take them to HD or Lowes. See if they have anything comparable. If so, talk to the store manager to see if they will price match. I know guys have done this successfully before.


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

ok.
going to do some ordering today.

angus, one more question:
i recently rented a compressor to install a hardwood floor.
each end of the hose had these brass things that you'd simply pull the ring back, push it onto the nail gun and/or compressor, let it go and it would snap into place and h old the hose on.

if i order a hose, it won't come with these things, right? are these what they call "couplers?" "quick disconnects?"

what do you think about THIS hose: http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-19413...ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1210512939&sr=1-4
they sell it in a 50' version, which i think i'd prefer, but don't get the free amazon shipping.
would that hose work well? would i need another coupler?

does it matter if i get a 1/4" or 3/8" hose?

looks like i'm getting:

mac2400
hitachi 15g angled finish nailer
50' hose

things to come:
panasonic hammer drill
milwaukee sawzall
hitachi or makita sliding miter saw

thanks!


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

An air hose is something I guess that is user specific. I only use rubber hoses.
http://www.amazon.com/GoodYear-045-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1210515132&sr=1-1

Yes, they snag easier and they are more susceptible to tears from nails, etc. But when you have to roll one up, rubber is 1000 x's better than poly. Also, if you need to extent the hose close to it's full 50', poly tends to hold it's curled shape and is hard to extend without wanting to stay coiled. Maybe go to a local store just to see how you feel about the differences. Since I use mine for a living in customers homes, I ONLY use rubber. I do a complete clean-up every day before I leave so I unroll, roll up the hose daily. 

You will need couplers. One of the quick connects will attach to the compressor. Looks like the Makita has them already. Then you put a female coupler on one end of the hose. Another quick-connect on the other end of the hose. Finally another coupler will screw into your nail gun (probably comes with the Hitachi already). Use teflon tape on all male threads.

One more thing about compressors. There is a petcock on the bottom. After each use, open the petcock to release the air stored in the tank. This will also allow any moisture that builds up to drain too. A build up of moisture on the inside can start to rust your tank from the inside out. I actually disconnect the air hose and put a coupler in the quick connect end too in order to help create a flow-throw drain. 

Good luck


----------

